# Alpine 7915 needs repaired



## marklk (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi;
Anyone know of a good place to have a alpine 7915 repaired? I'm in wichita Ks but not sure anyone around here would have parts. Probably a cap or something gone bad.


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

I think member "jeffp" _might_ be able to help. Don't know if he's still doing repairs or not.


----------

